# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  You're bald, give it up

## itsmyhairs

Once you''ve passed NW5 and are headed to a NW6 or 7 there's nothing that can help you, not even a triple session HT with rahal is bringing your hair back.
Sure, you could make a hairline and have some thin, wispy strands on top, but what's the point in that?

If I ever get to a NW3 or 4 before I'm 40 then I'll just accept it and shave my head, game over (we all know the 'cure' is never coming).

You should do the same.
Whenever I see these guys with the horse show getting 4000 grafts and having the balding look, thin hair, I'm always in awe.
How can they think that looks better than a clean shaven noggin?

We ALL look better with a decent head of hair, but NO ONE looks better than a clean shaven bald guy with a combover or a tuft of wispy pube hair on their head.

----------


## BigThinker

> Once you''ve passed NW5 and are headed to a NW6 or 7 there's nothing that can help you, not even a triple session HT with rahal is bringing your hair back.
> Sure, you could make a hairline and have some thin, wispy strands on top, but what's the point in that?
> 
> If I ever get to a NW3 or 4 before I'm 40 then I'll just accept it and shave my head, game over (we all know the 'cure' is never coming).
> 
> You should do the same.
> Whenever I see these guys with the horse show getting 4000 grafts and having the balding look, thin hair, I'm always in awe.
> How can they think that looks better than a clean shaven noggin?
> 
> We ALL look better with a decent head of hair, but NO ONE looks better than a clean shaven bald guy with a combover or a tuft of wispy pube hair on their head.


 I'm doing the same if I hit Nw3-4.  Given that a lot of thought.  I'm trying to age gracefully and have a little self-respect.  The wispy Nw5's and super late HT's look so tacky and pathetic.

I'm really not comfortable with my head shape, but I'll get over it.  Decent facial aesthetics and being well-rounded in every other facet of life will pull me through.  I just hope this fin give me some time at Nw2-Nw2.5 to enjoy my hair.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Nuclear option: Dense packed NW1-2 hairline, and a hair piece behind it

Not saying this is my plan, but it might actually look good, and not so detectable (not like Travolta with mesh poking out the front of his piece)

----------


## aim4hair

Buzz cuts look way better if you have a hairline. The way i look at it is that if you're in an advanced stage, you can either shave your head or get an HST or even FUE (none to very minimal scaring) to work on your hairline and some thin coverage behind it and then keep your hair buzzed. 
I feel sad when i see advanced cases opt for strip where they will still look balding and will completely lose the option of shaving or buzzing their hair.

----------


## baldozer

> Buzz cuts look way better if you have a hairline. The way i look at it is that if you're in an advanced stage, you can either shave your head or get an HST or even FUE (none to very minimal scaring) to work on your hairline and some thin coverage behind it and then keep your hair buzzed. 
> I feel sad when i see advanced cases opt for strip where they will still look balding and will completely lose the option of shaving or buzzing their hair.


 How much grafts do you need to create a hairline, with some hair behind it. Any idea?

----------


## Aames

> How much grafts do you need to create a hairline, with some hair behind it. Any idea?


 This is a very strange question coming from someone who is TOTALLY HAPPY WITH HAIR LOSS AND LOOKS BETTER BALD!!!!!

----------


## aim4hair

> How much grafts do you need to create a hairline, with some hair behind it. Any idea?


 Not sure man, but it should be pretty achievable without having to worry about donor supply.

----------


## aim4hair

> Joe Biden looks remarkably better after having just a hairline transplanted on.
> 
> Just get FUE, and if all else fails you can surely get the transplanted hairs removed by someone like Gho. If he can extract scarless donor then he can surely extract transplanted hairs without scarring.


 Gho can extract scarless donor cause the extracted grafts grow again, so his technique won't help removing the transplanted grafts permanently. But if you don't have scars in your donor you can just shave your head and the transplanted hair will just appear as a shadow which won't be bad.

----------


## drybone

electrolysis will take care of the hair follicles if you want to remove the grafts.

----------

